# '35 Schwinn Motorbike tank - Ranger no-gills



## Dave Stromberger (Feb 8, 2019)

There it is!  

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Ra...173783230615?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## spoker (Feb 13, 2019)

no bids nuf said


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 1, 2019)

$old $1200

Was that cheap?


----------



## buickmike (Mar 1, 2019)

Ya it was below market value. In my opinion.I would have thought 1500.at least.Still not the 2k seller had listed it for.I would repaint


----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 1, 2019)

saladshooter said:


> $old $1200
> 
> Was that cheap?




Sorta. Probably would have gone higher if it had motorbike decals.


----------



## buickmike (Mar 9, 2019)

Back up for $ale-- Good luck cycle smitty!!


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 9, 2019)

Here's the active link.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Ra...rewar-old-nice-/143165009211?oid=143144180708


----------



## PlasticNerd (Mar 10, 2019)

I could repaint to match


----------



## stoney (Mar 10, 2019)

PlasticNerd said:


> View attachment 962140
> 
> I could repaint to match




Would be a shame to repaint that tank but I get it.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 11, 2019)

i thought that sold last week


----------



## buickmike (Mar 14, 2019)

@PlasticNerd; before you repaint Ranger tank.Look around that pile of boxes- you might allready have one..


----------



## PlasticNerd (Mar 14, 2019)

Right!!!! I wouldn’t repaint it  mike! Maybe I meant repaint the frame to match LOL LOL


----------



## Mark Mattei (Mar 14, 2019)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> i thought that sold last week



The buyer didn’t pay, have now blocked him from bidding.


----------

